# Earth Hour 2009



## mazei (Mar 28, 2009)

Well mine is just 9 minutes from being over. Its kinda fun to walk around in my house in this darkness.


----------



## Micael (Mar 28, 2009)

loll, it is the morning here, in Canada. I'm still drinking my coffee.


----------



## mazei (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I am on the other side of the world from you guys


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

I was gonna film a video and call it 'EarthHour cubing', where I only cube with laptop and TV light...  But I don't a good camera to film right now.

22 minutes before it starts here, but I doubt enough people know about or care.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

i would care! if i knew what it was


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 29, 2009)

Let me tell you, cubing by candle light is HARD.


----------



## shelley (Mar 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I was gonna film a video and call it 'EarthHour cubing', where I only cube with laptop and TV light...  But I don't a good camera to film right now.
> 
> 22 minutes before it starts here, but I doubt enough people know about or care.



Shouldn't your TV be unplugged for Earth Hour?


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2009)

Celebrate Human Achievement Hour , instead.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

Earth Hour just finished here. My family played hide-and-seek-in-the-dark and I won


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> Celebrate Human Achievement Hour , instead.



If humans keep going at the current rate, the last achievement made will be the one that kills are resoruces.

There are plenty of ways to save energy, but doing this alone will help some.
Oh yeah, and every day is human achievement 

@Shelly: Typically it's just light bulbs.


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrate Human Achievement Hour , instead.
> ...



Not even close to factual or a properly written sentence.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 29, 2009)

hm.. i forgot about this.

i guess i just have to take the plug out of my laptop, haha


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW, human achievement hour looks much cooler, count me in, it starts in 30 min.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



I had no idea how to word what I was trying to say easily, and so I just said what I felt, and you get the idea (if not... ).


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Well you've since altered the spelling of resources and correctly changed the word "are" to "our" so now you're in the clear.

Either way, the statement remains false. People have been claiming for a long time that we are on the brink of not producing enough energy, etc. but the facts don't lie. We increase our energy capabilities exponentially every year.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Kian said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



And so what's really proven here is now messed up you can get from media.
We ARE depleting resources, but we are also gaining them as well.

Losing them seems to be more interesting, because it's covered on the news a lot. You only find things about increasing potential on certain web pages and special programs on TV.

Bottom line, it sucks, and you're right.

If anything I subtracted a small portion from the electricity bill.


----------



## shelley (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried to do a 5x5 BLD during the hour of darkness, memorizing by the light of my laptop. However, I memorized wrong and failed.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard that about 1 billion people participated all over the world.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I heard that about 1 billion people participated all over the world.



How do they even count? I can probably look down my street at 8:30 on a Saturday and half of the lights are off anyway. Add in the bunch of people who don't have electricity anyway, then yes, you're able to get 1 billion easily.


----------



## (X) (Mar 29, 2009)

I celebrated human achievement hour!


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 29, 2009)

i'd intended to participate, but i was watching a pretty interesting tv show and got carried away. darn.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at the movies. Lights were off.


----------



## siphuyoda (Mar 30, 2009)

Am I the only person who finds Earth Hour a ridiculously stupid idea?

Oh and in response to the Human Achievement Hour video, the iPhone should NOT be considered a human achievement. I do not consider a regression in features in favor of "style" an achievement.


----------

